# Dremel recommendations



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm a first time owner of a GSD. She's 11 wks and hates anything related to hygiene upkeep. I'd like to try the dremel and wanted to see if you've any recommendations of the types/brands of dremel to try and ideas on how to introduce it to a puppy. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Everything you need to know is right here: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Dremel is a brand. And for nail grinders it's the only one I use. Goodness only knows what's going to happen when I move out and have to leave my dad's here. I guess its going to have to go onto my "Moving" shopping list.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know the model, but it's a corded electric dremel. It works like an amazing dream and I can't believe I had this thing for years before I just recently stopped clipping and started grinding. 

If I was buying one specifically for this, I might go to a cordless model though. I've heard they work well and you don't have to worry about the cord catching anything when you're moving it around.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I've had a cordless for a few years and for the last couple of years I can't even get through two paws without it dying.
I finally got a corded and can't wait to use it!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Walmart carries quite a few different models with different strengths. I have the mini cordless one and it works just fine. It holds a charge long enough for me to do all 4 paws, and it was cheap! They also have higher power cordless models and some corded ones as well.

Dremel 7300-N/5 Rotary Tool - Walmart.com


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My husband went for the fanciest Dremel kit he could find.  He finds a lot of the attachments to be useful.

He's glad he got the corded version, never have to worry about batteries dying midway through.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I just got a cordless one for Christmas and its great. The newer ones with Li-Ion batteries won't die on you for a long time. Power doesn't matter at all because you usually grind at 5000-10000 rpms anyways which all of them can do easily. If you're only using it for nails, you can go for the cheapest one, if you have other uses in mind, a more heavy duty one might be smart to purchase. I don't know which one I got, it came as a set with a carrying case and a bunch of attachments. I have a lot of different grain grinders also but the one on that website works best.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you all! I gotta say, this forum has been nothing but awesome.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have this one
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-15-MultiPro-7-2-Volt-Cordless/dp/B002BACCDA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1328904714&sr=8-4[/ame]


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I think this is the one I have...
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-300-1-24-Variable-Speed-Rotary/dp/B002BAHFBE/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1328914185&sr=8-5[/ame]

I've had 2 cordless ones (one Dremel and one was another brand - maybe Craftsman?) but the batteries would die or they just didn't have enough power. So I got a corded one and it's so much better!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I recently bought a Dremel Stylus and loves how it fits in my hands and how light it is - I had an old black and decker with the plug in batteries and when I went to look at the batteries which are terrible, I decided for twice as much I could have a new Dremel LiIon unit - I have not given it a real workout but I know I can get through one dog just fine. Have not tried all at the same time.


----------

